# New design non oem outboard tilt bracket



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was about to get my patent man...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Hay man did u see the factory equivalent to it ? I even include the lanyard, no additional charge. I'm amazed at the items the factories advertised...
Only thing it can ride in d splash well during fishing time, n won't git los...
Revision, de 1" diameter wooden rod failed n a replacement has been substituted, newer design is a 1"×2" pallet material. Musta been a Chinese dowel...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can also thump those hardheads, rowdy passengers and chadbros on the head when they get a little western.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was about to get my patent man...


speaking of which...how's the low water pick up coming along?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

devrep said:


> speaking of which...how's the low water pick up coming along?


No low water pickup required, as I have a fixed jackplate n water pressure is good trimmed out.
Usually carry a small piece of pipe to hit sheephead in d forhead, it has a calming effect.
This is just my sick humor, making fun of d oem parts


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> speaking of which...how's the low water pick up coming along?


I’m still looking for options. I can’t afford to pay for a patent right now and I know if I have a few made and install them or sell them for others to install someone will have the cash to drop on copying my design and patent it without including me in the plan at all. I’ve been burned exactly like that with more than one idea. 
Mine still works great, I have no complaints at all.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m still looking for options. I can’t afford to pay for a patent right now and I know if I have a few made and install them or sell them for others to install someone will have the cash to drop on copying my design and patent it without including me in the plan at all. I’ve been burned exactly like that with more than one idea.
> Mine still works great, I have no complaints at all.


Don't give up on it!


----------

